# Frigidaire fridge water dispenser won't stop



## nonanon (Oct 3, 2007)

Our Frigidaire is model FRT26XHA, about 13 years old and few problems until now. The other night it began to dispense water on it's own, which went unnoticed until it had flooded the kitchen floor and dripped thru our basement ceiling. Obviously a problem I don't want to repeat since now I need to spackle, patch and paint several spots.

It's been hooked up to our R/O water purifier for a year now, the line runs to the small tap on the back of the fridge. The ice maker has always worked fine but we'd given up using the ice dispenser since it will only crush ice, and we never use the water dispenser due to the slow rate of flow. It flows much slower than the inlet hose when I disconnect that to check. Now the dispenser runs as if the switch in front was activated but when I press the switch I can hear it actuate so it doesn't appear to be stuck in the open position. Any ideas?


----------



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

Remove valve from fridge and clean...possible there is something stuck in it so its no seating correctly when solenoid coil is de-energised...has the water flow always been slow?

maybe time for a new vavle. you can also check the coil by activating it, then hovering the end of a screwdriver over the coil and you will be able to hear and feel the magnetic pull..


----------

